# anzels new cycle log, PSL all the way!



## anzel (May 28, 2014)

Whats up guys? I'm starting my next cycle in a few days and I'm using PSL test,deca,winny and Aromasin.

I have never used winny before so I am looking forward to that. And I have always used arimidex for E2 control but I will be trying out aromasin. I am not happy with my lipid profile while On and I want to see if the aromasin can change that.

Anyway, this is my log, I will be posting pic soon and like I said, I will be starting my cycle in a few days.

Test 600mg
Deca 500 mg
Winny 50 mg
12 weeks

Heres a lil porn while ya wait!


----------



## srd1 (May 28, 2014)

Sweeeeet ....some good lookin stuff there bro.


----------



## anzel (May 29, 2014)

Yeah! Cant wait!


----------



## anzel (May 31, 2014)

The moment draws near , I will be starting my summer cycle any day now!
I have some recent pics here. I hav e been working hard all year and I am very happy with some things and not so much with other things. I want to get some more leg development in (calves!) and just tighten up on the love handle area and maybe get a little tan!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 31, 2014)

Keep us updated if you can.  Did you by chance have any labs done if you are starting out on a clean slate no aas for months?  Thanks


----------



## anzel (May 31, 2014)

No I had labs done back in October, none recent.

I do plan on getting labs done at the end of July while on this cycle.

Forgot to list my weight... Im 193-194  unsure of BF% but my guess is between 12 - 15 %


----------



## anzel (Jun 1, 2014)

I started a day early.
One thing I am psyched to report is that I used a 29 g slin pin to inj the winny and it didnt get clogged. I have a friend who has been doing this with the same gear and he told me to try it out. This is great !


----------



## anzel (Jun 6, 2014)

One week in and feeling good! I have been pinning the EP winny in my delts using a 29 g slin pin and its a smooth operation, does not clog, makes things go a little easier. I feel stronger already. 
The test & deca are just as smooth, I use a 22 g needle to draw up the oils and a 25 g to shoot and let me tell ya , it flows ez !

Things have been a bit hectic with my sched lately and I really have to come up with some creative times to get my training in. Like the other day I was hitting it at 4 am! I know alot of you guys prob would say 4 am is when you always train but not for me! But the point is , is I wont be stopped , I will get my workouts in when I have to.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 7, 2014)

Good to hear. Never back down to the  mind sayin no gym.


----------



## anzel (Jun 14, 2014)

2 weeks in. So I have run test & deca before but this is the first time using winny. I have to say that feeling the increased strength gain from the winny is awesome! I was used to having to wait for a few weeks before you "feel" anything with the longer esters but with the winny inj you get that strength boost much sooner!


----------



## anzel (Jun 22, 2014)

Good news, 3 weeks in and strength is up and already starting to get more vascular. I do believe this is going to be a good run!


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 22, 2014)

Cool.
I've used some PSL stuff before. Never had an issue. Really liked their NPP.


----------



## anzel (Jun 27, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Cool.
> I've used some PSL stuff before. Never had an issue. Really liked their NPP.



Thats good to hear cause I am thinking of running npp and prop one of these days.


----------



## anzel (Jun 27, 2014)

Hit legs today and although I went light I was able to get more reps than usual and I felt my legs were really pumped up. I feel like Im walking on 2 rubber bands now....lol!

Also my weight has gone up a few lbs.


----------



## anzel (Jul 6, 2014)

Whats up guys, its 4th of July weekend and heres my update. I went to the beach yesterday with my family and met up with some friends who we dont get to see often. I took my shirt off and got a lot of compliments from everybody. Of course one joker had to make fun of my pale skin (Im not a tanner) LOL. I said he was looking good, nice tan, skinny arms,bird chest and beer belly!! Lol. He just gave me a pissed off stare. I guess thats my higher test levels talking.

Other news, I am chasing my wife around the house like a horny 19 yr old. I am seeing more vascularity , and Im seeing it in my legs which I never really saw when just running test by itself. So Im thinking its the deca or the winny or both. Im catching some shoulder pain and elbow pain during my pressing work so I had to lower the weight and do more reps until it passes. Sucks! Sometimes I get lucky and can add more weight but it all depends ... 
Leg training is going great. I am able to hit legs every 4 days because I recover so much faster. 
Im running winny at 25mg EOD so this is a very conservative dose and Im loving it!


----------



## anzel (Jul 6, 2014)

Whats up guys, its 4th of July weekend and heres my update. I went to the beach yesterday with my family and met up with some friends who we dont get to see often. I took my shirt off and got a lot of compliments from everybody. Of course one joker had to make fun of my pale skin (Im not a tanner) LOL. I said he was looking good, nice tan, skinny arms,bird chest and beer belly!! Lol. He just gave me a pissed off stare. I guess thats my higher test levels talking.

Other news, I am chasing my wife around the house like a horny 19 yr old. I am seeing more vascularity , and Im seeing it in my legs which I never really saw when just running test by itself. So Im thinking its the deca or the winny or both. Im catching some shoulder pain and elbow pain during my pressing work so I had to lower the weight and do more reps until it passes. Sucks! Sometimes I get lucky and can add more weight but it all depends ... 
Leg training is going great. I am able to hit legs every 4 days because I recover so much faster. 
Im running winny at 25mg EOD so this is a very conservative dose and Im loving it!


----------



## anzel (Jul 11, 2014)

Update: I came down with something and the past 4 days I have been shot. No training. I think I trained 5 days ago and hit legs. The next day I was doing yard work and I cut the lawn , a few hours later I decided to go out on my bike for 20 min of cardio. I came back and about 2 hrs later wham! My throat was sore and I had that post nasal drip going on. So I usu have allergies but a litt le nasal spray takes care of it. But I think between cutting the lawn and then opening up my lungs to the pollen in the air on my bike ride I screwed myself. 
I was thinking of getting in a light arms and chest day but with all the anti-histamine im on and the winny my tendons are prob dry as shit and its not worth it to get hurt.
Im 41 now so I gotta think that way!


----------



## anzel (Jul 12, 2014)

Had to go to the dr this morn. I have a sinus infection so as soon as the anti-biotics start working I should get back to normal right away.

So I have been continuing with my cycle and at least I have the aas to help me maintain while I get over this. I havent been eating as much but my weight is up thr now!!

Dr weighed me in at 205 early this morn. I was wearing a t shirt and shorts and a pair of light sneakers. So thats prob a lb or 2 so I figure my weight is around 202-203. My starting wt was 194 so 9 lbs in about 6 weeks. 

Now , looking at my stomach I may not have lost any fat like I was planning. My abs look slightly less visible than when I started. So I gotta tighten up my diet for the rest of my cycle. But I definitly look bigger and have managed to get some growth on my legs which is is always a tough part for me. 

Even tho Im sick and have had shitty sleep the past 4 nights I can still feel the aas giving me that edge. I still have that pumped up look with some nice veins popping out.

I will be posting up my blood work soon.


----------



## anzel (Jul 20, 2014)

Whats up guys? I got some HGH last week and I have been pinning 2iu 5 on 2 off . I was nervous about spending so much so I bought a little bit. I took 10 iu and had labs done 3 hrs later and it was looking good at 24.3! So I ordered more. I will be running a separate log on that. I should have started it sooner to go with my AAS cycle.
!

Ok so my sinus infection is cleared up and I had one shitty workout then a second that was better and today I hit it hard. Still went light with high reps but I definitly had to hold back. I was feeling very strong on dumbell bench. I was just a little crampy. I am noticing some cramping everyday now and I contribute that to the winny. I am going to do cardio 2mrw and then monday I am back on track full force. I need to make up for lost time from being sick! I lost at least 8 days and these past 3 workouts were basically at maintainence level so I gotta get to work. 

I will say that the AAS Im on has kept me in the zone throughout the entire time!


----------



## anzel (Jul 24, 2014)

*Great results on labs!*

Cycle is going great and I just started some HGH from PSL as well. Heres labs on my test and Growth serum.


----------



## anzel (Jul 30, 2014)

Update: Cycle is going well and strength has been going up. Had a killer shoulder workout yesterday. I just kept getting stronger as the workout progressed, I had that animal feeling and I had to actually force myself to walk away. I could've stayed all day!
Also I have been working on my legs and calves. Calves are a bitch and I honestly cant say they have grown significantly but you can certainly see a little more shape and definition and veins. My quads are looking better and my hammys are still lagging but have some progress. My wife commented that my glutes are harder and feel and look bigger and I would take her word on that cause well you know, shes my wife lol!


----------



## anzel (Aug 2, 2014)

I weighed in ystrday at 205-206 !! Holy shit my weight shot up! For a while I was just stuck at 198-200 and couldnt budge. I decided to eat more and wham about 2 weeks after calorie increase my weight is up. I step on the scale morning, after my 1 hr bike ride (I dont do this all the time) and later after dinner and that was what the scale read all 3 times. 
Since I mentioned the bike ride..... I uded to ride alot but hardly touch it now. My cardio has been 10 min jump rope and 10 min stationary bike and 10 min of kicking (in case I need to kick someone in the head one day) and thats it. So I set out for a 30 min ride that ended up becoming a 1 hr and 15 min ride. I couldnt believe how strong my legs were! They were so tight and pumped and I was flying! I noticed I did get winded faster but my recovery after climbing a hill was fast as ever! 
No doubt thats the winny doing its thing.... wow good stuff!


----------



## anzel (Aug 3, 2014)

Yesterday I decided to change up my training a bit. I superset pull ups and dips , 10 sets of each and then immediatly went out for another bike ride. I kept the ride shorter this time and just cranked hard for 30 min. I took a route that gave me a few small hills to climb and rode them standing up and pushed hard. My legs were so frigging strong I couldnt believe it!! When I came back home I felt so great , like I was on high. Its raining out today but I may go out again cause I have been eating too much!


----------



## GOTGrowth (Aug 4, 2014)

Winstrol and supersets = MEGA HYPERTROPHY!


----------



## anzel (Aug 7, 2014)

GOTGrowth said:


> Winstrol and supersets = MEGA HYPERTROPHY!



Yeah man I love it!


----------



## anzel (Aug 7, 2014)

*Update pics*





9 weeks in and I have made some conservative gains. I am not happy with my abs, I put on a little fat. Im not sure if running the winny was right to do because I should have less fat not more!! But I do think that it would be worse had I not run the winny. 

I need to post up leg pics cause that was my main concern, esp. my calves. I have developed my calves more. They have more shape and a little bigger which I am very pleased with. My entire legs have built up nicely from this cycle more. Im taking advantage of the AAS im on to actually do a light leg day and a heavy day in the same week and I always feel strong and not over trained


----------



## anzel (Aug 11, 2014)

Whats up guys? This cycle is rockin along here! Im not sure if I will wanna come off! Been getting alot of compliments and people are noticing my increased size. My good buddy whos been away for a while on vacay (also using PSL ) was shocked when he saw me. I was shocked when I saw him too , he's the size of a linebacker!


----------



## anzel (Aug 16, 2014)

*Update*

Got some photo updates here. My legs , esp my calves are a tough nut to crack. Been training them hard and frequent but now I have some tendonitis flaring up in my left knee so I have to back off. Sucks!!
My calves may not be so impressive but compared to what they were and how I got them to grow this much in a relatively short time gives me hope that I can get em bigger. 
Lets hope!


----------



## anzel (Aug 19, 2014)

Im hard at work guys! Feeling pretty tired today so Im resting.

Im still doing PSL HGH and took a 3 iu dose this morning and Im wondering if thats why I feel a little lethargic.


----------



## anzel (Aug 21, 2014)

Another 3 iu dose last night and went to bed. Felt heavy and relaxed but sort of pumped at the same time. I really couldnt fall asleep right away either. Then I did a 3 iu dose this morn and had a bit of a lethargic feeling all day but still felt pumped. Could it be the GH??


----------



## anzel (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok I wrapped up my AAS cycle as of the begining of this week so I wouldnt say I put on much more size than in the previous set of pictures. I guess if I ate a little more I could but then i'd be stuck with extra fat on my stomach... being 41 leaves little room for overeating.
PSL gear kicks ass, thats all I can say. This was my first winny cycle and it def added another level to the cycle. I ordered more for next year already! 

So the deca and winny are gone and Im TRT level of test but I am running 6 iu , day of HGH and I hope to see it help keep some gains and what not.... I will keep the posts comming!


----------



## anzel (Sep 9, 2014)

Whats up everybody? I have to update my log. So Im still running the PSL blues and Im at 7 iu/day and my supply is going quick now! Something interesting to report to you. Over the month of August I noticed it was getting harder to take my wedding ring off and it was feeling alot tighter. Now usually it fits snug in the summer but I can take it on and off no prob. But if I try to take it off now....forget it, I will rip the skin off my knuckle.
I thought it could have been from doing a blast or from water retention from eating salt but Im off my blast for 2 weeks now and I eat low sodium. Its cooler out today too. I cant take my ring off! So me thinks the HGH is swelling up my hands.

Training has been great, I feel pumped and when I eat , esp some carbs like rice or pasta I get vascular and pumped not even doing anything. Looks like Im starting to see the results of the GH kicking in..


----------



## anzel (Sep 12, 2014)

So I been running the HGH for 2 months now and I it looks like the visible effects are starting to show up! Aside from the swollen hands I mentioned a few posts back I am noticing a nice little pump going on and last night I woke up and my arms had a very slight dull ache. It was more of a relaxed ache with a pump ?!? Its hard to explain. Overall I feel great and after coming off my blast 2 weeks ago I feel stronger and have more energy than ever.
I am really starting to look forward to where this is going!


----------



## anzel (Sep 15, 2014)

Things are rolling along, nothing much to report except I noticed when I was driving I put my arm up on the seat next to me to stretch it out. Within 30 seconds I was getting some pretty good tingle , pins and needles in that arm. I also notice the same happen when I sit down in my kitchen. I have had some very slight back issues in the past and perhaps Im just feeling a slightly pinched nerve and I only feel it when I bring my arm up. But my back is not bothering me at all and I have total mobility and have been training hard. I have not done any squats or deads in over 2 weeks so we cant blame the tingling on that. SO my conclusion is I have slight CTS from the HGH .


----------



## anzel (Sep 25, 2014)

Havent posted in 10 days but not much to say. I have swollen knuckles ... I managed to get my wedding ring off with some lotion and I tried to put it back on and I actually hurt my finger!! My knuck is seriously sore! This is definitly a side effect of the GH cause my ring was very loose before. Sometimes it would even almost fall off. Not anymore!
So I do notice some stiffness in my hands and I assume its cause of the GH, If I wasnt taking GH I would just think that it was from weight training and from going to work. Its not bad but its there.
Im close to 30 days since my last shot of test at a blast level (600mg/wk) and I still have a very pumped physical stature. My abs are popping out nicely, and Im not dieting strictly. Im careful bout what I eat but I will hit a bowl of ice cream now and then. Strength is still high. Im gonna say I feel great!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking good man


----------

